# Northlight marina snapper tournament



## capskip

any info on northlight snapper tournament??


----------



## ZombieKiller

http://www.northlightmarina.com/2012redsnapperchallenge-poster.cfm


----------



## JoeZ

June 1-2, fishing on the opening Saturday of the season!

Should be a great turnout.

$159 entry.

http://northlightchallenge.com/


----------



## JoeZ

10 boats already have preregistered. 

50-boat field will payout better than $3,000 for the single largest snapper.

Optional cash awards on two-snapper aggregate, king mackerel, junior and lady angler as well.


----------



## bigrick

I'll be registering this week


----------



## Steel Hooked

Wirelessly posted

What time can you leave Destin pass


----------



## JoeZ

Sunrise is 5:44. Safe light should be around 5:15 or so.

I'd plan on 5:30 as a nice round number but I'll double check with the director.


----------



## JoeZ

15 boats signed up a week early.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

We are having a few boat problems, I hope we have them fixed before Sat.


----------



## bigrick

I think I'm going to go to bowlegs instead and then fish sunday. Good luck ya'll


----------



## JoeZ

18 boats paid in full. Considering 2/3rds of the field usually signs up at the captain's meeting, it should be a strong turnout.

You'll be able to check in with the tournament boat at 5 a.m.


----------



## JoeZ

23 boats in. 

If you can't fish it, follow the weigh in live online
http://www.northlightchallenge.com/leaderboard.cfm


----------



## The LaJess II

We will be fishing it on the LuLu. JoeZ. Looking forward to meeting you guys. We will be signing in at the captains meeting. Look for Captain Morgan tomorrow night.


----------



## JoeZ

54 boats total! Still working on the Calcutta payouts but there's A LOT of money on the line tomorrow.


----------



## JoeZ

$23,020 total payout with $3,960 for the top single snapper!


----------

